# Ashes on driveway?



## derecskey (Dec 12, 2009)

Those of you who put/spread ashes on your driveway.... Hot?  Cold?  Messy?  Track into the house?  On a blacktop driveway?  Only spread it down towards the road, but not by the house?

Never done this before, but considering it after seeing some of you do this here.  Looking for advice.


----------



## EKLawton (Dec 12, 2009)

derecskey said:
			
		

> Those of you who put/spread ashes on your driveway.... Hot?  Cold?  Messy?  Track into the house?  On a blacktop driveway?  Only spread it down towards the road, but not by the house?
> 
> Never done this before, but considering it after seeing some of you do this here.  Looking for advice.



If you burn to a fine ash its not worth it for it gives little traction without the chunks. Coal ash is alot better, if you do keep it were you wont walk in it or it will be all over your house.


----------



## Bugboy (Dec 12, 2009)

I throw it on the gravel drive about 30 to 100 feet from the house. I don't have problems with tracking it in.  I don't know if it makes much difference on traction or melting ice faster, I mainly do it because it is easy and my hope is that it will change th pH of the gravel/sand/soil to inhibit weed growth.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always been able to get grit from mine.   I live on a street with a school so I always have kids walking by.  I spread it thick and need to use less salt to keep it clear.  On the plus side it is darker than the snow and ice so it helps the sun melt it.  I don'[t use it by the house because it's nasty when it's tracked in.   You can also use it to fill low spots and as an addition to the garden...  

Matt


----------



## derecskey (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anybody who has asphalt use it here?  Whether sealed or unsealed?  Wondering about adverse reactions.  Anybody use it hot?  Seems it would cool off rather quickly and not be a safety issue?


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 12, 2009)

It works in conjustion with the sun.  The ashes darken the snow/ice so that the sun can warm it.  Watch for nails that may have been in the wood.  Invariably some of it will track into the house.


----------



## buffygirl (Dec 12, 2009)

derecskey said:
			
		

> Does anybody who has asphalt use it here?  Whether sealed or unsealed?  Wondering about adverse reactions.  Anybody use it hot?  Seems it would cool off rather quickly and not be a safety issue?



We used to throw them on the gravel drive - packed down and made firm bed -- have used them to help people get up the hill on the pavement by our house but once we paved the driveway we never use hot ashes on asphalt driveway -- just don't think I would risk that - I paid too much for that pavement.

Buffygirl


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 12, 2009)

Dirty snow and dirty ice melts much faster than clean snow or ice.

Works well to also carry a pail of COLD ashes in the car to help yourself or someone else when stuck in snow or ice. However, I still prefer sand.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 12, 2009)

Ashes are great for the drive. Just make sure there are no nails or screws in
from scrap kindling. They have a magnetic attraction to rubber!


----------



## mitchinpa (Dec 14, 2009)

I agree.  I use it both on the gravel portion of my driveway and my concrete pad.  Tha areas where I spread the ash always melts quicker due to the snow/ice being blackened.  Never spread the ashes hot though.  Not sure that would affect any type of surface, as they would cool rather quickly, I just wouldnt want to handle them that way!   

As for tracking it into the house, I dont spread it close to the entrances, so it is not an issue for me.


----------



## Haybale (Dec 14, 2009)

Agreed.  I spread it on my gravel driveway but not close to the house to avoid tracking it in.  Does help melt the snow/ice faster and provides traction.

I also have put a little in our garden but have to be really careful about adding too much and really messing up the soil pH.


----------



## gerry100 (Dec 14, 2009)

I use the ashes down at the end of the driveway where they won't get tracked in.

They work three ways-

- because they are darker they absorb heat from the sun and sink into the ice surface adding traction.

- if used hot , they actually melt the ice.

- the fine ashe can go into solution and lower the freezing point , acting similar to salt.


----------



## Gator eye (Dec 14, 2009)

Bugboy said:
			
		

> I throw it on the gravel drive about 30 to 100 feet from the house. I don't have problems with tracking it in.  I don't know if it makes much difference on traction or melting ice faster, I mainly do it because it is easy and my hope is that it will change th pH of the gravel/sand/soil to inhibit weed growth.



I don't know about inhibiting growth......I put ashes in the garden to help with growth.


----------



## SteveKG (Dec 14, 2009)

They work, both in adding traction [some] and helping melt if the sun hits that area. However, I guarantee you will get some tracking indoors. We have a bunch of dogs and they bring it in, too. You have to be willing to remove your boots inside the door....


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 14, 2009)

I also add them to my compost pile. It levels out 
the Ph.


----------



## MishMouse (Dec 14, 2009)

derecskey said:
			
		

> Does anybody who has asphalt use it here? Whether sealed or unsealed? Wondering about adverse reactions. Anybody use it hot? Seems it would cool off rather quickly and not be a safety issue?



I hope you are not thinking on using hot ashes. :bug: 

I would advise against doing that, unless you are pouring them in a open field with nothing for over 100 yards and you are pouring them into over 2 feet of snow.

As to using them hot, Yes, it would melt the snow quicker if you were to use them hot, and yes all the snow around your house would also melt as your house burns to the ground. 

The ashes contain hot embers which could be caught by a wind and it could/would cause a fire.
Wait at least a week before using them and make sure they are cooled off first.
I wait at least a week before pouring my ashes on my gravel driveway onto the approach to the road.
I also use it on the outer gravel road on the hill to aid in traction and in the melting of the ice.


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 15, 2009)

There is no need to carry red hot ash. 

Even if you burn 24/7, carry them in a covered
tray or bucket. 

Keep the hot coals in the stove. Just remove the
ash. 

Safety first. The only fire you want is in your stove!


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 15, 2009)

derecskey said:
			
		

> Those of you who put/spread ashes on your driveway.... Hot?  Cold?  Messy?  Track into the house?  On a blacktop driveway?  Only spread it down towards the road, but not by the house?
> 
> Never done this before, but considering it after seeing some of you do this here.  Looking for advice.



I have a small rise in my driveway so I tend to spread the ash there when it is icy or snow covered (I mean I can only spread so much in my garden and on the lawn  and hate to throw it away in the woods when I could be using it.) Even as fine ash it gives decent traction (it's very gritty) . . . and the gray color means it will suck up the sun and cause it to help melt the ice. I notice a big difference with and without ash in my FWD Honda Accord . . . and even my wife made a comment about it and she has an AWD Subaru Legacy.

Generally I spread it when it is cold . . . but if it's warm and the driveway is icy I may spread it warm as well. I would be a little more careful spreading it while warm however in case there were any coals mixed in there.

Messy . . . not really. I tend to not walk in that area . . . but even when I do most of the ash comes off by the time I walk through the "unashed" area and through the garage to go inside. I always take my boots off in the MudRoom anyways.

Not sure how it would work on a blacktop driveway . . . I have a gravel driveway.

Here's a pic of the ashes that I spread this past weekend . . . and yes, I was very bored this past weekend so I was taking pictures of everything!


----------

